# Cách chọn ga trải giường mát cho mùa hè



## TranTam

Giường ngủ khi phối hợp với những bộ chăn ga gối đẹp mắt sẽ góp phần mang đến những phút giây thư giãn cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Thế nhưng trong mùa hè nóng bức này, chọn ga trải giường như thế nào mới phù hợp và đem lại sự mát mẻ khi nằm? Hãy cùng Thegioinem khám phá cách chọn ga trải giường mát cho mùa hè trong bài viết dưới đây nhé.




Cách Chọn Ga Trải Giường Mát Cho Mùa Hè - Thegioinem.com​
*Lựa chọn chất liệu thoáng mát*
Ngoài chức năng chính là bảo vệ tấm nệm bên dưới thì ga (drap) trải giường còn được dùng để tạo sự thoáng mát và mềm mại khi nằm. Không thể tùy tiện chọn đại một tấm ga trải theo ý thích được vì chất liệu của ga rất quan trọng. Bạn phải chắc chắn rằng, chất liệu của tấm ga không gây ngứa, kích ứng hay rát cho da khi sử dụng lâu. Đặc biệt, đối với thời tiết nóng bức của nước ta, cần phải chọn ga có chất liệu thoáng mát, thoát khí và thoát ẩm hiệu quả, sẽ giúp giấc ngủ của bạn thoải mái hơn.

*Sau đây là một số chất liệu ga mang đến sự mát mẻ tối ưu cho mùa hè:*

*- Cotton (vải bông): *Đây là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho ga trải giường. Chất liệu 100% cotton đem lại sự thoáng khí, mềm mại, thoải mái và rất bền.

*- Lụa:* Chất liệu mang đến sự sang trọng và tinh tế, tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của nó là giá khá đắt và phức tạp với khâu bảo quản và giặt giũ. Nhưng lại mang đến sự thoáng mát cực kì tốt, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt và hạn chế bám bẩn.

*- Tre:* Một loại vải mới trong thế giới vải, tương tự như Cotton nhưng thoáng khí hơn và có đặc tính kháng khuẩn tự nhiên.

*- Modal:* Là loại vải sinh học được làm từ cellulose tái chế của cây sồi. Loại vải này có đặc tính giống Cotton, mềm mại, mịn màng và thoáng mát, thấm hút tốt và mang lại cảm giác mát lạnh khi chạm vào, khả năng chống co rút, chống nhăn tốt và ko bị dính vào người khi ma sát, giữ được sự êm ái và co giãn lâu dài, vẫn giữ được vẻ mới mẻ dù trải qua nhiều lần giặt tẩy.




Cách Chọn Ga Trải Giường Mát Cho Mùa Hè​

*Màu sắc, hoa văn*
Nếu đã quyết định sử dụng ga giường thì phải chọn ga có màu sắc, hoa văn và thiết kế đẹp mắt góp phần trang trí cho căn phòng của bạn thêm đặc sắc và xinh xắn. Ngoài yếu tố về sở thích cá nhân ra thì sự hài hòa trong gian phòng cũng là điểm quan trọng khi lựa chọn mẫu mã ga giường. Sự kết hợp màu sắc nên hài hòa với màu sơn tường, nền nhà, rèm cửa và phong thủy của bạn. Đối với mùa hè nóng bức thì các gam màu nóng sáng như đỏ, cam, vàng,... sẽ khiến bạn càng cảm thấy hầm nóng, chói mắt và gây mỏi mắt. Vì vậy, bạn nên chọn các tông màu lạnh và tươi mát như xanh da trời, xanh nước biển, xanh lá cây hay hồng phấn sẽ mang lại cảm giác mát mẻ, thoải mái đầu óc khi ngủ vào mùa hè.

Ngoài ra, bạn nên chú ý đến hoa văn của ga nệm, những hoa tiết rối mắt, phức tạp sẽ khiến bạn dễ bị chóng mặt, nhức đầu. Nên chọn ga có hoa tiết nhẹ nhàng, trang nhã. Đối với trẻ con, nên chọn theo sở thích của bé, hình hoạt họa, động vật,... miễn bé thích thì bé sẽ dễ ngủ và ngủ ngon hơn.




Cách Chọn Ga Trải Giường Mát Cho Mùa Hè ​

*Cách dùng và bảo quản*
Giá của một bộ ga trải giường thường không rẻ nên chúng ta cần biết cách dùng và bảo quản đúng để dùng được lâu hơn nhé. Tùy vào mỗi loại chất liệu mà ga có cách bảo quản khác nhau. Nhưng chung quy vẫn là phải vệ sinh, giặt giũ định kỳ để diệt khuẩn, bụi bẩn và mùi hôi.

Đối với loại ga giường bằng lụa, bạn sẽ không thể giặt và sấy bằng máy, mà phải giặt tay và phơi dưới trời nắng nhẹ. Vì thế, khi không có thời gian để giặt tay, hãy chọn loại mà bạn có thể cho vào máy giặt. Các chỉ số này được ghi ở hướng dẫn sử dụng sản phẩm.

Để sản phẩm luôn giữ được màu sắc và độ bền trong lần giặt đầu tiên, bạn nên ngâm hoàn toàn sản phẩm trong nước trong thời gian 6 giờ và tiến hành xả nhiều lần cho đến khi nước xả không còn đục. Sau đó ngâm sản phẩm với bột giặt pha loãng, không nên ngâm quá lâu để tránh phai màu. Khi giặt, sản phẩm phải được vắt thật ráo trước khi phơi. Những lần sau, bạn có thể giặt sản phẩm một cách bình thường.




Cách Chọn Ga Trải Giường Mát Cho Mùa Hè​
Đó là các cách chọn ga trải giường cho màu hè mà bạn nên quan tâm, nhưng để đảm bảo chất lượng ga trải thì bạn nên tìm đến các cửa hàng phân phối sản phẩm uy tín tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng nhé.


----------



## Nệm Sài Gòn

Chăn Drap Gối Chính Hãng | Mua Chăn Drap Gối Nệm Online Giá Sỉ Tại


----------

